# Does Facebook store chat transcripts?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

If so, do you have to switch that function on? And where are they stored?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

From what I know they store everything. I'm not sure how you can get them with out a court order.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've had a few chats through FB and cannot find the transcript. Also it would be useful to know in case you have access to someone's account.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> it would be useful to know in case you have access to someone's account.


im guessing that is why they want to know.

i have no idea if they have that function.
not a real fan of fb myself.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Under account settings
Last link that says "Download a copy of your facebook data"
It takes 1.5 to 2 hrs and sends the data to the email the facebook account is associated with (ie: your email you used to create the account with).


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

One of the first places divorce attorneys look is facebook, computers etc. I assumethey get a subpoena.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Chats aren't stored anywhere, once they're deleted, they are gone. However I did read something somewhere where the last part can be retrieved from the browser cache.

Downloading your facebook data is practically useless because the only thing downloaded is whats currently in the account. You will only see currently stored PMs, not deleted ones. No chat logs are downloaded either. The only friends that show up are the current friends list, again, deleted ones don't show up either. Its basically a snapshot of whats currently there.

You might want to try a program called FChat, but I dont know how it works since I'm already uding a computer monitoring software called Spy Agent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

They are definitely stored effectively forever (in compliance with a flurry of recent U.S. anti-terror and wiretapping laws), deleting simply means they are not longer user-accessible.

FBI is everyone's best FB buddy, but I seriously doubt a divorce lawyer can subpoena the data.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I tried downloading my account......

FTR, it does take a bout an hour (and I am not a heavy user of FB).

The link came to the e-mail I registered with FB
I had to enter my FB password twice.

The information given did not go very far back, I don't know if it was a time limit or a content limit

I have chatted on FB and they were not available.

So this avenue won't yield a lot of information.

Thanks for letting me test it.


----------

